# Mime Attachment



## 5NEMO7 (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
J'utilise Mail pour la gestion de mes emails et jusqu'à présent pas de problème.

Par contre, j'ai reçu des emails impossibles à ouvrir : 

4 emails de 3 Mo chacun comportant des pièces jointes Mime attachment.

D'après les explications de l'envoyeur, le fichier ( Type PDF ) à envoyer étant trop lourd, il a découpé le fichier en 4 emails avec Outlook Express. Il suffirai maintenant de recompacter les 4 emails mais impossible avec mail.

Avez-vous une solution pour recompacter ces 4 emails ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## BernardRey (17 Avril 2007)

Demande à ton correspondant de paramétrer son logiciel pour qu'il ne découpe plus les fichiers. Normalement, ça se passe dans "Outils" > "Comptes" > "Propriétés" > "Avancé". A moins que le document dépasse les 10 Mo (la limite max fréquemment admise par les hébergeurs). Mais dans ce cas-là, il est de toute façon certainement préférable de passer par une solution mieux adaptée (par ex. téléchargement jusqu'à 5 Go chez Free).

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas s'il existe une solution sur Mac pour reconstituer des fichiers tronçonnés par Outlook Express...


----------



## 5NEMO7 (17 Avril 2007)

Merci pour les infos, le fichier dépasse les 10Mo.


----------



## bga_O (8 Août 2007)

J'ai été confronté au même problème, sauf que le fichier devait obligatoirement être lourd (image de très bonne qualité et de grande taille). J'ai reçu 3 courriels (partie de l'image) qui avaient comme message :



> Partial message, part 1 of 3
> To read this message, select all of the parts of the message and select the Message --> MIME --> Combine Messages menu item.
> 
> Partial message, part 2 of 3
> ...



Mail ne semble pas gérer les fichiers en extension MIME, qui est un protocole de messagerie qui permet d'inclure des documents non ASCII dans un courriel, comme des fichiers son ou image... bref je ne suis pas expert en protocole :rateau, ce qui est bien emmerdant ! 

mes recherches ont enfin aboutis, quelques minutes d'acharnement sur google pour trouver un logiciel génial qui se nome Decoder et téléchargeable ici : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/compression_et_decompression/fiches/34034.html?ms

il ne vous suffira que "d'enregistrer sous " votre courriel en format " source du message brut" puis de glisser le ou les fichiers créés sur le logiciel "Decoder" 

et voilu....

sinon apple vous recommande de télécharger webmail ou squirrelmail, qui est un autre service de messagerie décodant entre autre des fichiers MIME.



> site d'Apple :
> 
> ...
> L'application Webmail d'Apple utilise SquirrelMail, une interface Open Source de consultation du courrier sur le Web écrite en PHP4, et prend en charge les protocoles SSL et MIME, ...



voilà, j'espère que ça vous aura simplifié la vie


----------

